# case for googles?



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm trying to find a hard case for my extra google lenses, anyone know of any? or what bout for the whole google assembly? i have a pair of dragon googles and i want to carry my other lenses in a back pack but im scared if i est it they break.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe Oakley makes a hard case that will hold goggles and that you can buy individually.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

latemp said:


> i'm trying to find a hard case for my extra google lenses, anyone know of any? or what bout for the whole google assembly? i have a pair of dragon googles and i want to carry my other lenses in a back pack but im scared if i est it they break.


smith and electric have hard cases, look around buy&sell forums or craigslist


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I usually keep my googles in my laptop, but I keep my goggles in their bag inside my helmet...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

dakine makes a good case thats cheep


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

WaterPog said:


> I usually keep my googles in my laptop, but I keep my goggles in their bag inside my helmet...


Darn, beat me to a nerdy joke. :laugh:


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

try this search on google, a bunch of stuff popped up.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

WaterPog said:


> I usually keep my googles in my laptop, but I keep my goggles in their bag inside my helmet...


I do similar..except i put my goggles in the bag and put them in my boot..nice snug fit so they cant get banged around while in the back with people putting shit in my car and taking it out and what not...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Google Case


----------

